# just got plants do i need co2?



## marcc420 (Jun 14, 2003)

i just got my plants in the mail about 35 of em i put about 30in my 125 and about 6 in my 55. do i need co2 or do i not have enuf plants to realy need it? ill post a few pic's


----------



## marcc420 (Jun 14, 2003)

1st pic was bigger then i thought oops.


----------



## Niche (Mar 9, 2004)

my eyes hurt


----------



## marcc420 (Jun 14, 2003)

simply amazing...


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

those are some really trippy pictures. but id do some co2 just to keep em alive. what kind are they and that will help a lot.


----------



## Pterogho (Feb 8, 2004)

From what I can tell from those pics, CO2 is not a necessity, there are more organic matter in the form of fish, than plants.
If the ratio was the other way around, CO2 would then be relavant.

In this tank, fertilization and good light-composition is probably all you nedd to give consideration.


----------



## marcc420 (Jun 14, 2003)

they are JAVA FERN,CABOMBA,AMAZON SWORDS, BACOPA,LOBELIA,VALLIS


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

I agree with Pterogho!
In your situation you have to look for other things first prior to Co2 system.
First of all remove the clothe and the metalic ring that covers the roots and plant them in your substrate and add some furtilizing tablets.
Also check your lighting system and add if possible some Photosynthetic tubes.
Add also in a regular basis some liquid fertilizer.


----------



## marcc420 (Jun 14, 2003)

so you are supose to take off the rings. whats a good liquid fertilizer? i have some seachem "flourish tabs" will they work?


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

From what I see too you need about 3" of substrate for the roots to properly get "rooted" and uptaking nutrients. It looks like you have just a fine layer. Think about adding some flourite or eco-complete as a initial layer for continuous iron uptake. Flourish works good as a weekly fertilizer. Get some test kits too. Test for phosphates, nitrates and try and maintain a balanced tank. Fluctuating ppm of either will give you ill effects like algae blooms. CO2 not needed for your setup id say. Whats your lighting like. Unless you are reaching 2.5 watts/gallon or more your plants will not reach optimum growth and photosynthetic levels to need CO2 injection.


----------

